# DIY Oil Change



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

okay , I would like to change the oil on my Sentra but the filter seems to be hard to get at.Does anyone do their own oil changes and if so do you use ramps??? Or how do you do it?


TIA
Mike


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

just jack up the car, scoot under there and pull the filter out, lol. well, of course drain the oil out first


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

*Oil Change*



b15chik said:


> just jack up the car, scoot under there and pull the filter out, lol. well, of course drain the oil out first




Lol.......I was asking because the filter looks hard to get out.Also wouldnt ramps be better?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i can't use ramps, my car is very far from stock height. if you want to use ramps, sure go for it. i don't remember where the filter is on the QG, but on mine it's up pretty high on the back of the engine. you just have to maneuver your hand through all the crap to get to it. mine's so much worse cause i have braided lines everywhere and the downpipe gets in the way


----------

